#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-11
<andrejz> morning dpm, long time, no chat :)
<dpm> good morning andrejz ;)
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<RawChid> Good morning :)\
<andrejz> morning RawChid :)
<RawChid> How's it going?
<andrejz> It's good, just very hot
<RawChid> Ahh, where are you located?
<andrejz> Slovenia, about 33-35°C during the day
<RawChid> Oew, that's hot
<andrejz> yeah, everything above 30 °C is too much, 25 would be the sweet spot for me
 * RawChid agrees
<RawChid> Well, if I need to concentrate, 22 would be better
<andrejz> to make it more detailed, 28°C on the seaside, 25°C to chill outside, 20°C to work, 18°C to sleep
<RawChid> Hehe, true
<andrejz> Hello dpm!
<andrejz> I have a question for you
<andrejz> Is it possible to massively approve suggestions?
<andrejz> In our case a big pack of changes came from upstream (evoluton) - over 1000 suggestions
<andrejz> i REALLY don't want to click and confirm each and everyone
<dpm> hi andrejz. The answer is, unfortunately, no, it's not possible :( - However, we might be able to ask the Launchpad people to do it for you.
<dpm> But first of all,
<dpm> let me try to understand the issue
<dpm> howcome are there so much upstream suggestions?
<andrejz> I really don't know. I see there are a lot of small changes
<andrejz> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution/sl/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<andrejz> but it's funny since all suggestions are dated almost a year back
<andrejz> on 2010-05-19, even tough those suggestions didn't exist yesterday
<dpm> andrejz, hm, this looks to me as a bug in LP
<dpm> andrejz, would you mind filing a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug/?
<andrejz> not at all :)
<dpm> in addition, you can also poke the help contact in #launchpad and they will have a look at it
<dpm> thanks :)
<andrejz> so what do you think the issue is? Strings weren't imported when they should be or is something wrong with the date reported
<andrejz> i am not sure what exactly to report ;)
<dpm> andrejz, I'm not sure what the issue is, but I have a hunch that it might have to do with upstream message sharing. I'd suggest to report that you noticed 1000s of suggestions appearing overnight
<dpm> I'd also recommend pointing out which translations should be used: the current ones or the suggestions?
<andrejz> dpm, at this point strings for natty shouldn't be imported from upstream anymore, correct?
<dpm> andrejz, for most cases, they should not. But if there is a package upload for an SRU or a security update, they will be imported
<dpm> and if message sharing is enabled, then they should be imported continuously (but in the case of evolution, message sharing is not yet enabled)
<andrejz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/808882
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 808882 in launchpad "More than 1000 suggestion appeared overnight in translations (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-12
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> morning dpm
<dpm> morning andrejz :)
<dpm> hey henninge, good morning! I hope you had a great time off :) When you've get a minute, do you think you could look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/164475?
<henninge> dpm: we are still missing mass update capabilities.
<dpm> hi henninge, I know, my concern is rather why 1000+ new suggestions appeared overnight
<dpm> henninge, it was filed as a bug, but lifeless converted it to a question
<henninge> dpm: I would say he was wrong, at least it needs to be investigated.
<dpm> that was my thought
<andrejz> hello! as far as i am concerned i will be more than happy if all suggestions are auto-approved, but if this behaviour is abnormal it might be wise to investigate it
<dpm> henninge, I added a comment to bug 808882, but I'd appreciate some help. A comment from an LP developer will probably carry more weight than mine
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 808882 in launchpad "More than 1000 suggestion appeared overnight in translations (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808882
<henninge> dpm: done
<dpm> cool, thanks henninge ;)
<oier__> hi, I am not sure if I am on the correct channel. I have a question regarding translators credit in Launchpad.
<oier__> If I set a translatable string in my app (in the about diagol) as"translators-credit", does Launchpad automatically translate that string with the translators? or does each translator have to append its name there?
<serfus> oier__, i'm not sure about the answer, but if you don't get answered here you can check #launchpad as well
<henninge> oier__: Launchpad will automatically add translators to credit strings.
<oier__> ok, I already have a couple of translators before I discovered this feature, I assume I will have to append them manually?
<dpm> oier__, you'll need to be a bit more specific (e.g. could you point us to the project in LP?), but if the translators have translated in LP or if at least the imported PO files have the translator's e-mail in the Last-Translator field, Launchpad should add them automatically to the credits
<oier__> here you go https://translations.launchpad.net/indicator-bug
<oier__> there is turkish and basque until now
<henninge> oier__: The credits are added dynamically. So if you add a "translation-credits" message now, it will automatically list all translators that have worked on the translation in Launchpad so far.
<henninge> oier__: If there was translation work done outside of Launchpad, you will have to include them in the credits manually.
<oier__> no, it was done in Launchpad
<henninge> oier__: btw, the credits cannot be manually changed in Launchpad.
<henninge> oier__: than all you need to do is add a "translation-credits" message to your template.
<henninge> oier__: I see you already did that but it is spelled wrong.
<dpm> oier__, looking at https://translations.launchpad.net/indicator-bug/trunk/+pots/indicator-bug/ca/10/+translate, this will not work. It looks to me that you've manually added a 'translators-credit' string.
<henninge> oier__: it is either "translation-credits" or "translator-credits"
<oier__> yeah I added the string manually
<henninge> oier__: that is the right way to do it
<henninge> (unless your local tools have a way to do it automatically)
<oier__> ad.set_translator_credits(_("translators-credit"))
<oier__> where ad is the about dialog
<henninge> oier__: you just need to spell it correctly: "translator-credits"
<henninge> oier__: note the position of the "s"
<oier__> aa
<oier__> ok
<oier__> so the last s is missing
<henninge> oier__: and the first s must go
<henninge> "translator-credits"
<henninge> or
<henninge> "translation-credits"
<henninge> both work but nothing else
<oier__> thanks alot
<oier__> !
<henninge> You are welcome
<oier__> BTW, does sombeody here know how to use recipes(for daily packages) to merge translation branches into trunk?
<oier__> I have a branch where Launchpad exports the po files, so it has a po directory and inside po files
<oier__> in trunk I have also a po directory but with the pot file
<oier__> but i can't merge them because they are unrelated
<oier__> and if I nest the it puts the po directory inside the other po directory
<henninge> oier__: you could simply have Launchpad export to your trunk branch.
<oier__> but in the wiki this is discouraged
<oier__> since it overrides everything
<dpm> oier__, if your translators are doing translations through Launchpad only, it does not matter
<dpm> so I think having the same branch for imports and exports would work well for you
<oier__> ok, I will try
<oier__> thanks
<oier__> and are you sure that it will not erase the template file on each export?
<dpm> no, only the po files with the latest translations from Launchpad will be written to your branch
<dpm> the daily exports won't touch the pot file afaik
<oier__> btw, is it now possible to let Launchpad create the POT file?
<dpm> it's the responsibility of the maintainer to keep it up to date
<dpm> oier__, yes, but only for intltool-based projects
<oier__> so my python indicator is not included?
<oier__> I am using gettext, that is part of intltool, isn't it?
<dpm> unfortunately not. I see it uses python-distutils-extra, which actually uses intltool behind the scenes, but right now only 'classical' intltool/autotools layouts are supported
<dpm> this simply means that you'll have to take care of updating the template whenever there are new translatable strings, rather than letting Launchpad do it for you
<oier__> ok, many thanks!
<dpm> btw, gettext is not part of intltool. Intltool is just an optional layer above gettext, that makes it easier to make translatable a lot of formats that gettext does not directly support (e.g. .desktop files)
<ashams> Hello Translators
<ashams> Is there any guide or How-to for uploading translation after doing it locally?
<trijntje> ashams, not really. You can just go to launchpad, select the package you translated and upload the updated po file
<trijntje> provided this file has first been exported from LP, if not I'm not sure what the proper procedure is
<ashams> trijntje: but I can't appear to every project's branchs
<ashams> trijntje: sorry mean upload
<trijntje> ashams, you mean every ubuntu release? Or are you talking about translating programs that are not part of ubuntu by default?
<ashams> trijntje: I mean, I need to upload to a project's branch(in ubuntu) but have no privilage
<trijntje> are you a member of the ubuntu translators team for your language?
<ashams> trijntje: I'll go to read more about bazaar
<trijntje> ashams, I never use bazaar, I thought you were referring to the web interface of launchpad
<ashams> trijntje: the web interface is great. I just want to move on to the next level, translate locally, using some CAT tool, then upload it :)
<trijntje> you can still use the web interface to upload it in that case, but that would be a lot of work if you did many translations
<nickgoodfate> ashams:  tomorrow at 16:00 UTC there is a session in #ubuntu-classroom with the topic "Getting Translations Quicker into Launchpad: Upstream Imports Sharing"
<nickgoodfate> i'm not sure if that's relevant to what you asked though :(
<nickgoodfate> ashams: here is the schedule of #ubuntu-classroom  http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
<ashams> nickgoodfate: Thank you :
<ashams> :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-13
<dpm> good morning all
<yurchor> good morning
<dpm> morning yurchor :)
<yurchor> Is there any way to prompt Kubuntu team importupstream  translations with KDE-rc packages? Importing packages without their upstream translations is not very kind thing for Ubunut-translators...
<dpm> yurchor, they should already be going it, afaik
<dpm> they tend to upload the l10n packages, which get the translations imported into Launchpad
<yurchor> dpm: LP shows the opposite... kdelibs, kopete, kget...
<yurchor> I mean for 11.10
<dpm> yurchor, let me investigate this (I need some more minutes, I'm in the middle of something else)
<dpm> yurchor, the kde l10n packages were indeed uploaded, but quite a while ago, which would explain why you are not seeing recent translations. Let me poke the kubuntu developers to see if they can do a new upload
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-uk/+publishinghistory
<yurchor> Oh, thanks. :)
<dpm> no worries :)
<andrejz> hello!
<andrejz> when i use nightmonkey i frequently get timeouts in launchpad
<andrejz> when i refresh the page, it loads in most cases, but not all. Especially critical are the strings which contain "has fetures", because it appears very often (many hits) has anyone else experienced this?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: I just tried it and yes, I got a timeout at the first try :(
<kelemengabor> perhaps LP doesn't like the long query strings, or the many results for common short queries
<andrejz> ok, i just wanted to make sure it's a general thing and not my slow internet connection
<andrejz> @kelemengabor: exactly my thoughts: many results for common short querries definetly time out all the time
<andrejz> @kelemengabor: would you mind filling a bug? Otherwise I will do it later in the afternoon  when i have time
<kelemengabor> andrejz: sorry, I have to do some work today too :(
<andrejz> no worries
<andrejz> i will do it later then
<andrejz> @kelemengabor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/809791
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809791 in launchpad "timeout when searching for long or short and common strings (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Cas07> i am looking for some help using dh-translations, is this the right chan?
<dpm> Cas07, this is the correct channel for anything related to translations. I'd suggest to just ask the actual question, and if someone can answer it, they'll go for it :)
<Cas07> ok well i am trying to use dh-translations with debhelper to modify the desktop file to link to gettext domain but not sure what steps to take after including it in the build
<dpm> translators: Ubuntu Developer Week talk about upstream imports sharing in ~7 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<artnay> dpm: you could mention OOPS that have happened this year during your UDW interview
<artnay> I'm referring to infamous January LP updates
<artnay> from which we are still suffering of
<yurchor> XScreenSaver marked as "Has upstream project" in this list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Projects/LaunchpadUpstreamImports  , but no translation resource available. Is LP a really upstream for xscreensaver?
<dpm> artnay, I'm not sure what you mean by OOPS and January LP updates. If this is a problem for you, can you please be more specific?
<dpm> yurchor, good point. "Upstream project" in the table means that there is a project for it in Launchpad, regardless of whether code and translations are hosted there or externally. This is the first step to enable sharing (there needs to be a project in Launchpad). After that translations can be marked as "Launchpad" (i.e. they're hosted in LP) or "External" (i.e. they're hosted externally). Depending on that choice, the integration with translatio
<dpm> ns will be less or more complete
<dpm> i.e. full integration (sharing in both directions) for "Launchpad" projects
<dpm> sharing only in the direction upstream -> Ubuntu for "External" projects
<yurchor> dpm: Thanks. Now it's clearer.
<dpm> (as we're preventing the Ubuntu -> upstream sharing direction until we have a way to send automatically translations to external upstreams, which we still don't have)
<dpm> ok, calling it a day for today. See you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-14
<dpm> morning all
<RawChid> Good morning
<RawChid> I think that disabling templates is also little bit demotivating...
<andrejz> hello dpm!
<andrejz> i have a question about import queue
<andrejz> @dpm: there are hundreds of blocked .pot files in oneiric a lot of them are from live build
<andrejz> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+imports?field.filter_extension=pot&field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&start=75&batch=75
<andrejz> probably they all need to be rejected. is there a faster way than a lot of clicking
<dpm> andrejz, thanks for the heads up, I've asked on #launchpad if someone can help marking them all as blocked at once, and I'm waiting for the answer
<andrejz> dpm, you're welcome. trying my best :)
<kelemengabor> TLE: updated langpacks are now in the PPA, it's time to send out the call for testing
<kelemengabor> hm, Matthew East wrote to the list:  "I added the translations to version 3.0.0+git20110406ubuntu11 of gnome-user-docs which is currently in natty-proposed. Hopefully these translations will be picked up by the next language packs. " - this didn't seem to happened for my language, altough I uploaded what I had a few weeks ago
<TLE> you mean they are in the ppa or in proposed?
<kelemengabor> er, PPA only, sorry
<TLE> no problem, however I am actually so bogged down with work (finishing my PhD thesis) until september that I need to see if I can find someone to fill in for me
<TLE> I'll write an email about it to the list
<kelemengabor> I can do that :)
<kelemengabor> but then first, ask the packages to be copied over to -proposed
<kelemengabor> I mean I'll ask
<TLE> yeah, I mean if you don't mind that would be great, but I can also write to the list, ahh but probaly the other guys will help you anyway, I just need to be able to not read Ubuntu emails at all for the next 1.5 month
<TLE> about copying them over, I think it is usually pitti who does it, but otherwise talk with dpm
<TLE> If you guys need me for something in the mean time send me a personal email
<kelemengabor> dpm: is it no showstopper that the intended docs update didn't made it to the updated langpacks?
<kelemengabor> TLE: sure, I'll handle it
<kelemengabor> dpm: we have 3 languages at 100%
<TLE> thanks, I'll owe you icecream ;)
<kelemengabor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-user-docs/+pots/gnome-user-docs-gnome-help
<dpm> TLE, kelemengabor, yeah, copying the PPA to -proposed is just a matter of pinging pitti either on #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-desktop
<dpm> TLE, thanks for the work so far and good luck with the thesis! :-)
<TLE> dpm: thanks and sorry for dropping a bit under the radar for the past few weeks without any notice, I thought I would have time for both, turnes out not to be the case ;)
<dpm> TLE, no worries, that's how volunteer work works, we all need to manage our time the best way we can, and you've been helping a lot. As for the "no notice", don't worry, you had told me you'd be busy with your PhD already, so I just assumed that ;)
<dpm> kelemengabor, well, if we want the docs to be included, we can delay the date and wait for the next PPA to be generated
<dpm> but we'll need to check whether the docs upload has indeed happened or if it's going to happen soon
<kelemengabor> dpm: it happened, and it is in -proposed
<kelemengabor> $ ls -l /usr/share/gnome/help/gnome-help/hu/
<kelemengabor> összesen 840
<kelemengabor> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   65 2011-07-13 13:45 a11y-bouncekeys.page -> /usr/share/gnome/help-langpack/gnome-help/hu/a11y-bouncekeys.page
<kelemengabor> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   62 2011-07-13 13:45 a11y-braille.page -> /usr/share/gnome/help-langpack/gnome-help/hu/a11y-braille.page
<kelemengabor> etc.
<kelemengabor> and the bug 774238 is about it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 774238 in gnome-user-docs (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "Desktop help is untranslated in 11.04 (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774238
<kelemengabor> so, the main goal of this update was to bring in the translations
<dpm> kelemengabor, in that case, perhaps it would make sense to wait and make sure the next PPA contains the langpacks. I think, if the current PPA does not contain them and the docs were uploaded in time, it might be because docs can only be shipped in full language packs rather than delta
<dpm> so we might need to kick off a full langpack
<kelemengabor> given that this was a delta update, I think we found the problem :)
<dpm> yeah, I'm just double-checking with pitti
<dpm> kelemengabor, yeah, pitti says that docs can only be included in full language packs
<dpm> kelemengabor, I could set the translation focus as Oneiric without timeouts in LP, so I've marked your action as DONE on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-sustainable-translations
<kelemengabor> dpm: cool, thanks!
<dpm> no worries :)
<andrejz> hello dpm, kelemengabor. isn't the meeting supposed to start in a few minutes?
<dpm> andrejz, yes
<kelemengabor> andrejz: yes
<dpm> I was just about to ping you :)
<kelemengabor> I already added dpm to my list
<andrejz> good, so i haven't missed a time zone :)
<kelemengabor> if it was our dpm :)
<dpm> yeah, I saw this contact offer from this kelemengabor person, I think I discarded it as spam :P
<kelemengabor> andrejz: I think we all live in CET/CEST
<andrejz> true
<andrejz> dpm, don't you have a nickname david.planella?
<dpm> ok, let's roll
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, that's my account name
<andrejz> so i already have you on my list
<dpm> andrejz, can you hear us?
<dpm> andrejz, kelemengabor, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644162/
<dpm> andrejz, kelemengabor, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-sustainable-translations
<dpm> andrejz, kelemengabor, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+language-packs
<dpm> andrejz, kelemengabor, https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<dpm> andrejz, kelemengabor, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LucidLanguagePackReleaseSchedule
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/NattyLanguagePackReleaseSchedule
<dpm> andrejz, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/live-build/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=pot
<dpm> kelemengabor, ^^
<dpm> kelemengabor, andrejz, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-launchpad-translations-upstream-imports-presentation-and-plans
<dpm> kelemengabor, andrejz https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Projects/LaunchpadUpstreamImports
<dpm> kelemengabor, andrejz http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644162/
<kelemengabor> bug 690248
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690248 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "In Maverick 'About Ubuntu' displays Natty info (affects: 64) (dups: 23) (heat: 258)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690248
<kelemengabor> bug 451673
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 451673 in yelp (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Untranslated Yelp main page (Ubuntu Help Center) (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 45)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451673
<dpm> kelemengabor, pedro on #ubuntu-devel
<dpm> andrejz, kelemengabor: bug 788685
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 788685 in pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Enable translating selected Ubuntu universe packages in Launchpad (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788685
<kelemengabor> andrejz: http://l10n.compiz.org/pootle/hu/compizfusion/ - is this not the place to translate ccsm?
<kelemengabor> at least for hu, it looks like
<andrejz> @kelemengabor: yes but it's very outdated
<andrejz> dpm, can you send me the contacts for software center related email
<dpm> andrejz, sure, just a sec
<dpm> andrejz, https://launchpad.net/~mvo (main developer) https://launchpad.net/~mpt (designer) - they are sometimes a bit busy and might take time to respond, but they do reply with detailed info to any question, so you'll be in good hands :)
<andrejz> thanks, dpm
<dpm> yw :)
<dpm> ok, time to call it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<andrejz> see you
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-15
<dpm> morning all
<andrejz> morning
<andrejz> dpm i have a question about import queue
<dpm> hey andrejz, good morning, sure, go ahead with the question
<andrejz> in the import queue the is a bfd.pot from package "crash" but in natty there is bfd from binutils
<andrejz> this confuses me a bit
<dpm> andrejz, this is not a problem in Launchpad, as we can either give the template a different name, or leave it the same. Both can coexist with the same name, as they come from different source packages. However, if their translation domain is the same, then this is a bug in the package, as there cannot be two programs using the same translation domain in the system
<andrejz> automatically suggested value for translation domain is the same (bfd) but i don't know what it ought to be
<andrejz> where can i check that
<RawChid> Hey, sometimes there are empty translated strings in LP. Anyone familiar with this problem?\
<kelemengabor> RawChid: yes, this can indeed happen
<RawChid> You know why?
<kelemengabor> if you accidentally click in the translation field, but write nothing in it and you save it, this will appear as translated - to the empty string
<RawChid> The strings are added via web interface of Launchpad. Don't know if that has to do with it...
<RawChid> Hmm
<RawChid> I'm thinking of a RFC for Launchpad now.. Maybe don't accept empty translations? Or better, if the source is not empty, then translation may not be empty. What are you thinking?
<RawChid> kelemengabor^
<kelemengabor> hm, perhaps this is already fixed? I just tried it and it looks like I'm wrong
<kelemengabor> yeah, I'm still here :)
<RawChid> Hm yeah. I can't imagine that I made this "mistake" so many times
<RawChid> And I've seen it from several translators
<kelemengabor> I'm sure that for long time, when you clicked into the new translation field, the radio button was automatically selected, but now it looks like this is not the case anymore
<RawChid> Yeah, and that causes another usability problem; that my translations is not submitted :P
<RawChid> Sometimes you must click the radio button explicitly
<kelemengabor> I think I experienced that not so long ago, but how is that possible?
<RawChid> I'm not sure. I can't reproduce that at the moment.
<kelemengabor> I have typed something in the field, saved it, and next time I looked at it, it was not there
<RawChid> Ah, I see. When you have a text field (small one, NOT a textarea). Then klik on the button to expand it (tooltip: makes field larger). And then type your translation, the radio button stays on "no translation"
<RawChid> I use this functionality oftentimes  because the small field doesn't have spell check in my broswer
<RawChid> So my work disappeared :(
<kelemengabor> argh, with my disappeared translations I used the same, they were short strings which I wanted to break in two lines, so I expanded them and boom, they gone
<kelemengabor> congrats RawChid, you just caught an LP Translations bug :)
<kelemengabor> do you want the honor of filing it? :)
<kelemengabor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<RawChid> Yeah sure, I fill it later this day
<RawChid> Lunch time :)
<RawChid> kelemengabor, I filed the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/811014
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811014 in launchpad "Translated strings don't get saved (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<kelemengabor> cool, thanks!
<RawChid> But coming back on my original problem (maybe I need to file another bug)
<RawChid> 12:13:37 < RawChid> Hey, sometimes there are empty translated strings in LP. Anyone familiar with this problem?\
<RawChid> That problem is a bigger deal to me
<RawChid> Not sure if it's a bug though
<kelemengabor> well, I'd say this is not really a big problem, unless you change an existing translation to an empty one
<kelemengabor> which is an unfortunate case, and perhaps should not be allowed at all
<kelemengabor> dpm: danilos: what dou you guys think?
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, reading the scrollback...
<RawChid> I asked the person who said this to me to give me examples (string ID's) for further investigation... Can't give an example at the moment
<danilos> kelemengabor, setting a translation to empty one is the only way we can turn something into a suggestion if it's already approved; also, sometimes you don't know what the correct translation is, but you do know that the current one is incorrect
<kelemengabor> danilos: these look like valid use cases, thanks.
<RawChid> danilos: so there is a distinguish between "no translation" and "empty translation". I'd prefer to use "no translation" for your examples
<danilos> as for bug 811014 RawChid filed, I am not sure if this ever used to work for textareas (it still seems to work for regular input fields you get originally)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811014 in launchpad "Translated strings don't get saved (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811014
<danilos> RawChid, if you are certain that this used to work for textareas, please add a comment like that so it can be marked as a regression and critical
<RawChid> I'm not sure what you mean danilos. If it has worked or not. It is a usebility issue.
<danilos> kelemengabor, right, the problem with "no translation" is that Launchpad uses current translation review date as a cut-off date for reviewed suggestions, so you might get already reviewed suggestions listed as "new suggestions" if we just remove the translation
<danilos> RawChid, I agree, but we are currently stomped with many critical issues, and if this has never worked, it's unlikely to be fixed in the next 6 months or so :/
<RawChid> danilos I GUESS it hasn't worked at all.
<RawChid> Should I mention this?
<danilos> RawChid, right, thanks
<danilos> RawChid, nope, no need to do that then
<RawChid> This is more a RFC than a bug then right?
<danilos> RawChid, it is a bug indeed, but I was just wondering if we can make it critical with the rest of our critical bugs (what we do for regressions)
<RawChid> Oke, thanks for the heads up
<RawChid> And the "empty translation" problem. You said it can be user to indicate that a translation is not correct. So when I see empty translations it is because someone else has made it empty explicitly?
<RawChid> danilos^
<danilos> RawChid, yes, most likely (we used to have a bug where we set translations to empty if there were non-existent in the import, but long time ago and for a short while)
<RawChid> I can't imagine that someone has done that to my translations. We should communicate such things to each other. But I'll keep an eye on it
<RawChid> Thanks anyhow
<dpm_> kelemengabor, just a quick heads up that I haven't forgotten about the call notes, it's just that I'm having a busy day and I'll probably send them on Monday
<kelemengabor> no problem :)
<hannie> kelemengabor, can I ask you something about: name of translator present but no translation yet (RawChid's question too)
<kelemengabor> sure
<hannie> hi dpm
<hannie> kelemengabor, I'll try to explain:
<hannie> In ddtp-ubuntu-universe I regularly see this: Translated by Hannie on xxx, but (no translation yet)
<hannie> My name is just an example
<hannie> Why is there a name of an translator, whilst there is no accepted translation yet?
<henninge> hannie: if somebody removed the old translations
<henninge> translation, I mean
<henninge> it will look like that.
<hannie> I do not think any of my fellow translators removes accepted translations
<kelemengabor> I think this can happen when someone uploads a translation file which has untranslated strings
<kelemengabor> at least some time ago I saw this to happen, altough recently I don't see it anymore
<hannie> kelemengabor, that's what I thought, but my fellow translator hasn't done that
<hannie> It is no big deal, but I am only curious why this happens
<kelemengabor> I have no idea, why - Launchpad is such a beast, and it is known to have strange habits :(
<hannie> You tell me ;)
<hannie> But thanks for your answer, and henninge too
<kelemengabor> dpm_: is there any way to see a debdiff between two versions of a package, like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/ubuntu-docs ?
<kelemengabor> I'm asking because of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/690248/comments/16
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690248 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "In Maverick 'About Ubuntu' displays Natty info (affects: 64) (dups: 23) (heat: 258)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kelemengabor> looks like this went out, but I'd like to double check
<kelemengabor> and, if this is everything that was applied, then it's pretty obvious what happened: only the original file was updated, its translations in the same package weren't
<kelemengabor> but, this is only my theory
<dpm_> kelemengabor, I need to go, but I'll try to have a look at it on Monday. Please ping me again about it if I forget
<dpm_> cheers!
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-16
<kelemengabor> AJenbo: could you help me a little? What is the output of `ls -l /usr/share/gnome/help/user-guide/da/` on your Danish Natty system?
<kelemengabor> I'm trying to understand why bug 794426 happens
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 794426 in gnome-user-docs (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't open help because of XML error in user-guide.xml (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794426
<AJenbo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/645339/
<AJenbo> kelemengabor, yeah it's a little puzzeling, the xml seams fine to me
<kelemengabor> mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/645342/
<kelemengabor> yeah, but why does it link to ar, bn, ca locales? this makes no sense at all
<kelemengabor> which are not even installed
<AJenbo> yeah that did make me raise an eye brow to
<kelemengabor> http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/pix/danish.png
<kelemengabor> it should look like this
<CrazyLemon> hey guys
<CrazyLemon> please tell me that there is a french speaking person in here
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-17
<iceroot> the 11.04 alternate-installer says (german) that the installation of debian was successfull (s/debian/ubuntu). what is the way to fix it? use the translation from launchpad? create a bug against 11.04 with a patch? or doesnt make it sence because the installer wont be change on 11.04?
<kelemengabor> iceroot: please file a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/ - if possible, with a screenshot
<iceroot> kelemengabor: thank you for the info
<kelemengabor> you are welcome :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-07-09
<dpm> good morning
#ubuntu-translators 2012-07-10
<dpm> good morning
<kelemengabor> hi dpm, any comment on bug #1019441 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019441 in Ubuntu Translations "Please update the ubuntu-docs Precise package with translations for 12.04.1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019441
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, not yet, sorry, the Ubuntu App Showdown is sucking up all of my time this week. I don't think I'll be able to do any translations work until the end of the week
<kelemengabor> sigh...
<dpm> sorry, unfortunately, that's the way it works with priorities and lots of things to do. I'd love to be able to do everything, but I've only got two hands :/
<artnay> bug 1006079 is somewhat related and I'd appreciate if someone took care of it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1006079 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Use up-to-date translations at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006079
#ubuntu-translators 2012-07-12
<dpm> good morning all
<trijntje> good morning
<RawChid> Heya, any idea when the translations for Quantal will be opened?
<RawChid> (just curious)
<RawChid> Is it normally after the UI freeze?
<dpm> RawChid, normally earlier, but this time around there was an issue before opening and after that I got busy with the App Showdown, so I'll just say "soon" :)
<RawChid> Hehe, okay
<dpm> :-)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-07-13
<littlegirl> Hey there, how much time does the documentation team need to translate the kubuntu-docs before the freeze?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-07-14
<littlegirl> Hey there, how much time does the translation team need to comfortably translate the kubuntu-docs before the freeze?
#ubuntu-translators 2013-07-10
<henninge> Hi!
<henninge> Welches ist der aktuellste API-Branch?
<henninge> Ich will auf staging einen Stand bringen, der juju und API hat.
<henninge> ups sorry, wrong window ;-)
<dpm> hallo henninge! :-)
<henninge> Hallo dpm! ;-)
<dpm> henninge, long time no see, how's life?
<henninge> dpm: very good, thanks. This is my first day of Urlaub, actually. :-D
<dpm> henninge, nice, glad to hear all is well. I should of course remind you IRC is prohibited during holidays ;)
<henninge> I know, Iknow. Still some loose ends to tie up but we leave tonight for Italy
<henninge> dpm: How are you doing?
<dpm> cool :)
<dpm> henninge, doing well, no longer working full time on translations, I now work as App Development Liaison growing our app developer community :)
<dpm> it's fun stuff
<henninge> sounds cool
#ubuntu-translators 2013-07-14
<hyaocuk> hello everyone, new here
#ubuntu-translators 2017-07-14
<scootergrisen> Where can i translate this string "Please remove the installation medium, then press ENTER:"
#ubuntu-translators 2017-07-16
<scootergrisen> Anyone know where the string "Please remove the installation medium, then press ENTER:" can be translated?
#ubuntu-translators 2020-07-09
<luna_> Will miss the meeting today, busy at an Online IT-Security Course about https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/products/security/zero-trust.html
<luna_> But will try to translate more into Swedish when i have time, translated some Xubuntu things today however
